# just joined the site



## winebreath (May 19, 2011)

but have been lurking for about a year or so.
Love that Skeeter Pee and fun to brew (Thanks Lon)
Made about 25 gal last year and experimented with some different flavors.
I overwintered some in the basement and now it is about gone. So I have started some new batches and flavors.

From left to right, Blueberry, cherrylimeade, cranberry and the two back buckets are the Original recipe............

I farm wheat in Kansas and this really goes well at harvest time:

Later, winebreath


----------



## ffemt128 (May 19, 2011)

Looks good. I'm on my third batch for this year and I see another being started somtime in June. Just can't have enough SP.


----------



## Julie (May 19, 2011)

Welcome to winemakingtalk.


----------



## Griff (May 19, 2011)

Welcome, Winebreath! 

You've got some healthy looking batches going there. I'm envious! Did you start the new flavors with slurries or add the blueberry, cherry/lime, and cranberry juice after the SG got down to .050? They look great!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 19, 2011)

Welcome aboard


----------



## winebreath (May 19, 2011)

Griff said:


> Welcome, Winebreath!
> 
> You've got some healthy looking batches going there. I'm envious! Did you start the new flavors with slurries or add the blueberry, cherry/lime, and cranberry juice after the SG got down to .050? They look great!



Well Griff.....I'm experimenting. The Cranberry Lime is a recipe I found by djrockinsteve and going by his directions.

The blueberry and the cherry are being made with pie filling in the bag right in the brew from the start, kinda like I do alot of fruit wines. But I started with the basic Skeeter Pee recipe.

I will finish out one of the orginal recipe SP as per Lons directions.
The other will have Key lime (32oz added instead of the Reallemon when down to about .050) and then I think I will add strawberry Kool-aid mix and see what happens??

Anyone ever use the Kool-aids for color and flavor? I seen on Lon's site he mentioned it but haven't seen anyone post about it.
Not sure how much to use in 5 1/2 gals but figured alittle at a time and sample.


----------



## robie (May 19, 2011)

Welcome!

Keep us posted on how these are going. Very interesting!


----------



## Griff (May 19, 2011)

Yes, very interesting to see how these turn out. They sound good to me.


----------



## Wade E (May 19, 2011)

Looking very good there and welcome to oir site.


----------



## Tom (May 19, 2011)

Ditto!

Welcome ask away...


----------



## winebreath (May 20, 2011)

*Update*

The two original recipe SP's(started on the 14th) were down to 1.010 so they went into the carboys and are bubbling nicely.

The Cranberry and Cherry (started on the 15th) are down to 1.050.
The Cranberry is on it's own till dry.
I removed the fruit bag from the Cherry and added nutrient/energizer. The wife is picking up some more lime con. so might add alittle more of that when she gets home.

The blueberry (started on the 16th) is at 1.065. I removed the fruit bag because there wasn't much left of the pie filling and went ahead and added the nutrient/energizer, it just didn't seem to be fermenting fast enough.

I started all of these at about 75 degrees but as they sat on the floor they cooled down to about 60 degrees due to our weather and I didn't even think about them cooling off until it dawned on me that they weren't taking off very fast (and the wife was complaining that the house was cold) so I checked the temps and seen how much they had cooled off. Turned the furnance on and even put a bathroom heater blowing on the buckets till I got the temp up, then the little yeasty guys went to work.

I don't know which is more fun.....making this stuff, or watching friends try it and get all tanglefoot


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 21, 2011)

winebreath said:


> .......I don't know which is more fun.....making this stuff, or watching friends try it and get all tanglefoot.......



I hear ya. Had a prim, proper, petite gal over after a hard day at work for a few munchies and a Skeeter Pee. When asked if she'd like a second bottle, her comment was, "Man.... I don't dare, this stuff kicks my a$$."


----------



## winebreath (May 21, 2011)

Lon.....without pictures and more details....this didn't happen


----------



## docanddeb (May 22, 2011)

I see you've been lurking long enough to know the "Gospel"... no pictures... it didn't happen!!

Debbie


----------



## Catfish (May 22, 2011)

Looking good! I'm on my 5th batch so far. I've did a Strawberry Breeze, Blueberry\Pomegranate, Original, Limeade, and Cherry Limeade. The last 2 aren't finished yet. After I get done with these 2 I'll be done for the summer. Time to drink them!


----------



## winebreath (May 23, 2011)

*another update*

Finally...something good on TV! (Been gonna toss this old TV out but I've found a use for it) These two were started on the 14th and now <1 so I added campden, sorbate & sparkolliod.

The other 3 were started a day or two later and should be done on the 24th.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 23, 2011)

Winebreath thanks for sharing the pictures. Since your carboys are stabilized now, I am concerned about all of your head space. They should all be topped up half way up the neck.


----------



## winebreath (May 23, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Winebreath thanks for sharing the pictures. Since your carboys are stabilized now, I am concerned about all of your head space. They should all be topped up half way up the neck.



With what?

I had no problems last year with about the same headspace BUT, if it's best to fill to neck I sure will, Thanks for watching me

Later WB


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (May 24, 2011)

Not to threadjack but,.... would the can of argon/nirogen/CO2 gas help in a case like this where there is more headspace than optimal?


----------



## winebreath (Jun 7, 2011)

*My Pee is done...*

...and just in time for wheat harvest. Should be cutting wheat in a week or so. This will give me time to get it bottled up.

Original recipe, Blueberry/Lemon, Cranberry/Lime, Strawberry/Lime, Cherry/Lime

Later, WB


----------



## closetwine (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks AWESOME!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## Flem (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks great!!


----------



## Gumjump (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks awesome! I just did my first batch and it doesn't look that clear.


----------



## Arne (Jun 7, 2011)

You gonna start cuttin wheat that soon/? Usually around July 4th here and down at the lake a week earlier. The lake is so full maybe I ought to road trip and see how the southern skeeter pee is. lol Arne


----------



## SarahRides (Jun 7, 2011)

I love the pics! Quite a colorful batch!


----------



## winebreath (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks all for the comments. They really did clear up nice....much clearer that the pic's show.

Arne.......we went thru a dry spell and it did hurt our wheat and it is going to be earlier this year. Especially with these 90's and 100 degree days with plenty of wind, it's turning fast.
But load up and come on down, we would be glad to meet ya and we could throw some big a$$ steaks on and do a little 'sampling'

Might even put ya in the combine or maybe the truck to haul it to town.

Later........ WB


----------

